# Bergbau ab 230



## Ice_frog (6. Februar 2008)

Habe Skill 230 und würde gerne weiter skilln, ich bekomme aber nur für Dunkeleisen erz punkte. Kann mir wer sagen wo man noch gut skilln kann? Ja ich habe die Bergbau Guides gelesen nur die sind ungenau...


----------



## Maha47 (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

als erstes solltest du dir das Addon Gather+Datenbank holen. Der Guide der hier ist der ist net dolle. Besonders ab 200. Ich hab von 230 - 275 glaubich in Tanaris gemacht. Mit Epic Mount geht das eigentlich ganz schnell.

Cya


----------



## Pomela (7. Februar 2008)

http://wow.gamona.de/index.php?pid=143&amp...te=pp&sid=4
daraus schliesse ich, dass du ein paar Echtsilberbarren herstellen solltest...


----------



## lumatu95 (18. Juni 2008)

dunkeleisen findeste immer in der nähe von der ini schwarzfelstiefen


----------



## Bergerdos (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du 230 bist kannst Du Mitrill abbauen, das skillt dich noch bis etwa 270, ab 245 gibts dann die kleinen Thoriumvorkommen und ab 275 die Großen. damit kommst Du dann bis 300 für die Scherbenwelt.
Ist aber ne Heidenarbeit, ich hab zum Skillen von 240 bis 300 fünf Stunden nix anderes gemacht als im Kreis zu laufen .....


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juli 2008)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Ist aber ne Heidenarbeit, ich hab zum Skillen von 240 bis 300 fünf Stunden nix anderes gemacht als im Kreis zu laufen .....


Dann hast du wahrscheinlich nachträglich Bergbau geskillt. Wenn man es normal nebenbei machst, fällt das nicht im geringsten auf.


----------



## Elektron1 (1. August 2008)

Das Schmelzen gibt am Anfang auch noch Punkte (insbesondere Thorium) - somit geht es doppelt schnell


----------

